# Foot pain



## illuminatironin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I am hoping you guys have some advice for me. About 12 miles into my rides I get some excruciating hot spots on the outside of my foot (mostly the right sometimes the left). Once it starts it doesn't go away. It gets so bad I will have to stop and take my shoes off and walk it out. I thought that I was wearing shoes that were too small. So, I went and got a new pair that weren't quite as snug. The problem while slightly better is still there. It happens a little when I am mountain biking too.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds like you may need shims to cant your shoe on the inside, or insoles that do the same...

There's too much pressure on the outside of your foot...

Also, possible that the shoe is too narrow??


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

are you flat footed?


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've found an easy test to determine if the issue is a fit related. Warm up for 10 minutes, then give it your best 1 minute effort. If your foot hurts, or the fatigue is not symmetrical from one foot/leg/knee compared to the other then you need to change your setup. 

Another general rule I've found when working through my own fit issues - adjust to where it hurts. I.e - if you have pain on the outside of your foot, adjust your cleats so your shoe is farther away from the bike. If the back of your knee hurts, move your shoe back (by moving the cleat forward,) or move the seat forward (which also shortens the distance.)

Lastly - If you're only able to make it 12 miles before issues occur, getting a professional fit might be something to consider.


----------



## illuminatironin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the responses. 
1: I thought my shoes might be too narrow so I went up in size.
2: I think I mightbe flat footed. I have the same problem when I run.
3: I dont have a lot of front to back adjustment on my cleats. But, I can change the toe in/out. 
I will give it a try.
Thanks again!


----------



## CamW (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had a similar issue in the past. I cannot guarantee it will work but give this a whirl. Kneel on a chair nice and relaxed and get someone to lay a ruler across your forefeet, I suspect the outside edges will touch but not the inside. If this is the case I suggest you try some cleat wedges (by bikefit) or in shoe wedges by the likes of specialized or bikefit. Cleat wedges made the similar problem I had go away instantly. By the sounds of it you will need more on the right foot and don't be afraid to do it if it feels right.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had good luck with Specialized BG insoles for foot hot spots. They have what Specialized calls a metatarsal button that keeps the the foot opened up a bit and has eliminated any hot spot issues I've had. They aren't cheap, $45ish but worth the try.


----------

